# Surgery tomorrow



## thornvhu

Hey everyone! Having surgery to[email protected]2:30. They will remove the right thyroid with the 4cm cyst, then send off to frozen pathology to see if the other side comes out. Will post all the details when I am able. Which will probably be in the evening cuz I am always on my iPhone.


----------



## honey_mocha

thornvu.. Be blessed and yes let us know when you're in recovery, you will do fine. Having my surgery next week so am anxious too hear about yours my dear!


----------



## thornvhu

Thank you


----------



## nodakmom

Good luck! I had my surgery last week, still waiting for pathology results. I was on my phone by evening the day of my surgery, so I totally get that lol.


----------



## thornvhu

How are you feeling? It's midnight and I should be exhausted but instead I checking this board. WOW, you are still waiting UGH how awful. I hope & pray that you are at least feeling better physically. If not please lie to me he-he as I don't think I can handle the truth. Seriously just kidding I know this is


----------



## desrtbloom

Sending prayers your way for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.

:hugs:


----------



## thornvhu

A roller coaster ride. It's midnight i am totally rambling.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

thornvu, why are you having your thyroid removed?


----------



## thornvhu

Thanks desertbloom


----------



## thornvhu

Brucegoldberg I have a 4 cm goiter that is covering my right lobe. Issues with shortness of breath, choking/swallowing & multiple nodules. The largest being 7mm.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

you have hashis? any ear ringing? you just having the right side out?


----------



## SnoodMama

Oh my gosh you sound exactly like me. I had a 4.5 - 5 cm cyst and nodules galore on the other side, so I had the whole thing out. And I was on my iPad every moment I was conscious! LOL. I will be thinking of you and looking for your posts, you will do great. It will probably be an uncomfortable 24 - 48 hours but you will be back on the mend real fast. And it feels sooooooooo good not to be strangled by that darned goiter all the time. I can breathe in air deeply and it is all clear. Woohoo!!!!! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

i think we lost him


----------



## thornvhu

Snoodmama you are so dang funny! Everytime I read your post I laugh. And lord knows I need to laugh!!!! Brucegoldberg my ears never stop ringing. Am so deaf watch the tv with subtitles, and constantly say Hugh? Drives my fam crazy and it's a little embarrassing as i am only 47. Yea I think it's hashis to from all my reading. If this ringing goes away you will hear me singing HALLALUIA! Thanks everybody


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Thornvhu- are you only getting one side out? Please keep us posted. God bless you. Run Forresst Run.... wish it was me. you are now my guinea pig on the ear ringing thing.


----------



## webster2

Best wishes!


----------



## Andros

thornvhu said:


> Hey everyone! Having surgery [email protected]:30. They will remove the right thyroid with the 4cm cyst, then send off to frozen pathology to see if the other side comes out. Will post all the details when I am able. Which will probably be in the evening cuz I am always on my iPhone.


Sending thoughts and prayers and wishing you all the best!!


----------



## joplin1975

Wishing both of you the very best of luck today!!!


----------



## nodakmom

thornvhu said:


> How are you feeling? It's midnight and I should be exhausted but instead I checking this board. WOW, you are still waiting UGH how awful. I hope & pray that you are at least feeling better physically. If not please lie to me he-he as I don't think I can handle the truth. Seriously just kidding I know this is


I'm feeling pretty good overall. I quit taking anything for pain a few days ago. The biggest thing bugging me is the steri-strips, the glue used to put them on makes me itchy. Hoping they come off this weekend, they are loose on the ends but not the middle over the incision yet. Only reason I'm still waiting on path results is because they had to send it off to a second lab since the pathologist isn't positive what I had, the cells were abnormal but not necessarily cancer.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

I hope you folks that had your surgeries are doing well today. Im thinking about you.


----------



## Linty

Hi there

Hope the ops went well? How are you feeling??


----------



## thornvhu

Well they took out only the right side. Surgery was not what I thought it would be. First off I woke up pre surgery with a awful mgraine. Had to ne at the hospital at 10:30. Threw up until 1:00. Finally recieved a patch for nausea and a shot. Don't recall anything after that. The surgery took 2 hours and I left the hospital at 5:30. The ringing in my ears seems not as nOisy. I tOok a picture and will try to post it. THANKS AGAIN for all your kind words. Y'all rock.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

YOu had ringing in the ears and now it seems not as bad now????


----------



## honey_mocha

Hi thornvhu! I'm glad ur surgery went well. Now is the time too relax, watch some movies and recover.

Happy too hear that that some of the ringing in your ears has been alliviated!


----------



## Andros

thornvhu said:


> Well they took out only the right side. Surgery was not what I thought it would be. First off I woke up pre surgery with a awful mgraine. Had to ne at the hospital at 10:30. Threw up until 1:00. Finally recieved a patch for nausea and a shot. Don't recall anything after that. The surgery took 2 hours and I left the hospital at 5:30. The ringing in my ears seems not as nOisy. I tOok a picture and will try to post it. THANKS AGAIN for all your kind words. Y'all rock.


Oh, man.........................you poor dear!!! You have had a heck of a time. Now..............you just rest and do not do anything you are not supposed to do and I pray that in a few days, you will feel much much better!!!

You are a brave one; you got out a message no matter what!


----------



## thornvhu

He-he just giving back with my story, hoPe it helPs others. You all have been a huge help. The ringing is better but still there. My dear hubby says I have my color backand I have not had a miserable hot flash since surgery. So i am feeling much better.oh one more thing the frozen pathology was ben


----------



## thornvhu

Try to say benign. Will get the final


----------



## thornvhu

My word can't get a whole message out without pushing post. Ugh on iPhone itty-bitty typing board. 3 to 4 days will get the final pathology.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

I didnt know you had ear ringing. my biggest symptom. See my post im going to make now.... I think we are going to be twins.


----------



## Andros

thornvhu said:


> He-he just giving back with my story, hoPe it helPs others. You all have been a huge help. The ringing is better but still there. My dear hubby says I have my color backand I have not had a miserable hot flash since surgery. So i am feeling much better.oh one more thing the frozen pathology was ben


We love the word "benign" around here!! Yay!


----------



## thornvhu

BENIGN yay!!! Stevegoldberg hope your surgery goes well too. Iam gonna read your story & comPare with mine. Andros you're so encouraging keep up the good work.


----------



## SnoodMama

I love the word benign!! But hate the word migraine. Glad you are in this side of the surgery. Take it easy!!!


----------



## thornvhu

Thanks snoodmama. My neck is really sore, other than that I feel fabulous


----------



## Brucergoldberg

thonvhu,

this is stevegoldberg, formerlly brucergoldberg. I had my name changed by you , as well as letting you decide my fate on my thryoid surgery. So you better get better fast so i can feel better im making the right decision. DOnt be one of those people that get better and leaves us.

I have a link to my story, not sure if its ok to post it here. Its sort of interesting, but im ready to end my story and start a new chapter.


----------



## thornvhu

Oops so sorry BRUCEGOLDBERG! I plead its the drugs. Honestly tho I feel so good, minus a soreneck. Get that sucker out. Why wait & worry. Iam so relieved to have mine out. It took away that black cloud hanging over my head.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Do they do the pathology in the surgery room? how did you get it back so fast?


----------



## thornvhu

Yes they did pathology, the frozen kind. They also sent my thyroid to the lab. So I won't be 100% sure until that comes in. They said 3 to 4 days. More waiting!!! I figure the middle of next week. Will post results then.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

thornvu,

did you report that you had ear - ringing before your surgery? what about now?


----------



## Andros

Brucergoldberg said:


> thonvhu,
> 
> this is stevegoldberg, formerlly brucergoldberg. I had my name changed by you , as well as letting you decide my fate on my thryoid surgery. So you better get better fast so i can feel better im making the right decision. DOnt be one of those people that get better and leaves us.
> 
> I have a link to my story, not sure if its ok to post it here. Its sort of interesting, but im ready to end my story and start a new chapter.


You can link your story; why not?


----------



## Brucergoldberg

http://mylifewithhashimotosdisease.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-it-all-began.html


----------



## Octavia

Bruce, I read your blog. You've really been through a lot. I know we're all different and think about things differently, and I think if I had experienced what you've experienced, I'd be taking out my entire thyroid gland myself, without anesthesia.

Okay, maybe that's an exaggeration...but no question about it, I'd be insisting on complete removal, no thinking twice about it. I think you're a lot more patient and hopeful than I would be if I were in your situation. I pray that things turn around quickly for you!


----------



## namebug

I hope it turns out well, especially with the pathology.


----------



## thornvhu

Bruce, ditto what Octavia said. Definitely think life without your broken thyroid would be a improvement. I see the surgeon this thursday @ 9:00 hopefully the pathology is in. My scar looks awesome I'm shocked it looks so good. Things Ive noticed that have improved: 
1.skin color looks healthy again
2.less ringing in ears
3.almost no hot flashes 
4.can swallow without pain

God bless you! Thanks for the prayers


----------



## joplin1975

Octavia said:


> Bruce, I read your blog. You've really been through a lot. I know we're all different and think about things differently, and I think if I had experienced what you've experienced, I'd be taking out my entire thyroid gland myself, without anesthesia.
> 
> Okay, maybe that's an exaggeration...but no question about it, I'd be insisting on complete removal, no thinking twice about it. I think you're a lot more patient and hopeful than I would be if I were in your situation. I pray that things turn around quickly for you!


Yes, this. Exactly this. I can't imagine going through all of that!


----------



## Andros

Brucergoldberg said:


> http://mylifewithhashimotosdisease.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-it-all-began.html


Wow!!! Your story brings back some bad memories for me. It is a horrible thing to not be validated; really horrible.

It does something to the core of you that can never be repaired. I am glad you posted a link to your blog and ultimately it may help many who post here.

Thank you!


----------



## thornvhu

Bruce thanks for sharing your blog. I will know if I have hashis on Thursday hopefully. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg

well the sad thing is folks, i had to postpone everything for now once again. I do not feel comfortable with the way things are going at home right now im my life. If i had the surgery and needed to have a recovery period, I do not think my family would be sympathetic to me. Isnt that just sad.

I may still do this at a later date, but I also want to see how thornvu turns out since she and i seem to be very similiar in issue.

If i was single and lived by myself, there would be no doubt this would be coming out. But I just dont think my family is very sympathetic towards me anymore. sucks!


----------



## Octavia

Brucergoldberg said:


> But I just dont think my family is very sympathetic towards me anymore. sucks!


Isn't that all the more reason to get it out and start your next chapter, rather than continuing down the road you've been on?

You're right...it does suck. But you also need to take care of yourself.

I sure hope things turn around for you.

:hugs:


----------



## thornvhu

BRUCE, aw...that makes me sad for youI think you are having some foggy thinking. I am praying for you. Please stay strong and take care of yourself.

Remember this: I can do all things through Christ who gives me strength. (hugs)


----------



## Octavia

Bruce, I thought about you a little bit more on my way to band rehearsal tonight. Mind if I take off my "moderator hat" for a moment, so I can just be a regular poster/member?

I have to be honest with you... I think you're making a big mistake. You claim to be postponing/canceling your surgery because your family is not very sympathetic toward you. I may be reading that statement completely wrong, but the way I'm interpreting it is that your family members have grown a bit weary of all of the issues you are dealing with. If that's the case, how will waiting improve the situation? You're going to continue down the road you've been traveling for the past 2+ years, and that has not led to a Healthy Bruce, which is of course your ultimate goal, ISN'T IT? If your family members are already unsympathetic, won't postponing/cancelling just make the situation worse-for you and for their sympathy for you?

Be honest...what is the real reason you want to cancel/postpone? Cold feet? Fear of the unknown? Uncertainty about whether surgery will help you get healthy? Not sure whether you'll be able to take care of yourself after the surgery? (Most of the time, it's a pretty easy recovery... and really... can it be much worse than how you feel now?)

You say that if you lived alone, you'd move forward and take this step. Is that because you know it's the right thing for you to do? If that's the case, isn't it the right thing to do for yourself, regardless of sympathy?

I realize I don't know you personally, but I've read many of your struggles, and I truly feel that taking that giant leap and having the surgery is the right thing for you AND your family. With all of my heart, I urge you to reconsider. If you turn back now, it's like dropping out of college in the middle of your senior year...all that time and effort wasted. 

There are many posters on this board who struggled and waited years before they had their thyroid removed...and they end up wishing they'd done it at the very beginning.


----------



## honey_mocha

Ditto to what Octavia and thornvhu said. Gotta take care of you... if you can, get it out and get it over with.

Best wishes to you :}


----------



## honey_mocha

I just want to touch on what Octavia said. If the real reason is that you have cold feet and fear of the unknown trust me I'm right there with you... I am so scared right now and my surgery is on Thursday at 10:15 am (it came up so fast lol)... I know that no matter how scared I am I have to do it afraid. I'm looking forward to Thursday afternoon when I'm at home watching all the episodes of "Friends" that I have been taping for the past 2 weeks.. have about 20 episodes taped lol.

Your initial surgery was for Nov. 10.. just think, on Nov. 11th you'll be done... It is your decision but the best thing too do is do it and get it over with.

Be blessed in whatever decision you make :}


----------



## Brucergoldberg

On a side note.... that is too weird that you said that about "friends". I buy air miles and american express points and today one of the ex directors of friends called me to sell me some points he had. I told him that i was out running errands, but would gladly call him back if "chandler" was at his office and he could put me on speaker phone. LOL how ironic


----------



## thornvhu

BENIGN! Follow up with Ent in Jan. Did not tell me why I had goiter just said "some women get goiters!" I said ok! I was dissapointed he could not give me more info. He is sending my reports to my pcp. I will try to get more info out of him. Ent seems to think now that the right lobe is gone, that the left should pick up and work like it is supposed to do. I pray he is right. My heartcant take anymore sad news.


----------



## nodakmom

Yay!! What a relief for you! If you can't get any verbal information out of him then request your records from the hospital, that's what I plan to do at some point.


----------



## Andros

thornvhu said:


> BRUCE, aw...that makes me sad for youI think you are having some foggy thinking. I am praying for you. Please stay strong and take care of yourself.
> 
> Remember this: I can do all things through Christ who gives me strength. (hugs)


Amen to that!


----------



## Andros

Brucergoldberg said:


> well the sad thing is folks, i had to postpone everything for now once again. I do not feel comfortable with the way things are going at home right now im my life. If i had the surgery and needed to have a recovery period, I do not think my family would be sympathetic to me. Isnt that just sad.
> 
> I may still do this at a later date, but I also want to see how thornvu turns out since she and i seem to be very similiar in issue.
> 
> If i was single and lived by myself, there would be no doubt this would be coming out. But I just dont think my family is very sympathetic towards me anymore. sucks!


Hmmmmmmmmmm! A little bit illogical. What does anybody else have to do with your health and well-being that would change if you were single?

You can get sympathy from us if you need it. If you don't take care of yourself, no one else is going to do it for you. I can guarantee you that!

LHM!!

And please understand; I am very very worried about you! Dang! Get fixed up, get a divorce...................do what you have to do to get your life back!

Many caring hugs,


----------



## Andros

thornvhu said:


> BENIGN! Follow up with Ent in Jan. Did not tell me why I had goiter just said "some women get goiters!" I said ok! I was dissapointed he could not give me more info. He is sending my reports to my pcp. I will try to get more info out of him. Ent seems to think now that the right lobe is gone, that the left should pick up and work like it is supposed to do. I pray he is right. My heartcant take anymore sad news.


So we wait with bated breath to get the whole scoop,nothing but the scoop!

How are you feeling? Let's hope for the best. I know many whose remaining thyroid has picked up just fine. It does grow back. One of the few tissues in the human body that replicates.


----------



## thornvhu

Good idea about requesting records. Will do!!!


----------



## thornvhu

Andros, I feel pretty good mostly just depressed. I think it's all the meds I'm taking slowly trying to take fewer pain pills. Also, been stuck in the house since last week so I need some retail therapy. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Andros

thornvhu said:


> Andros, I feel pretty good mostly just depressed. I think it's all the meds I'm taking slowly trying to take fewer pain pills. Also, been stuck in the house since last week so I need some retail therapy. Thanks for asking.


And the general anesthetic. It takes some few weeks for that to get entirely out of your system as well!

Yeah!! Go for it!!! Go to the mall or something!


----------



## Brucergoldberg

has anyone heard from thornvu?


----------



## Andros

Brucergoldberg said:


> has anyone heard from thornvu?


Yes!!! She just posted about 4 hours ago but I can't find it. How are you doing? Just want you to know that I am keeping you in my thoughts for all good things.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

really? that is so sweet andros! I have been on naturethroid for 22 days now. My throat doesnt feel like im being strangled as much but i still have some issues. Seems like i am good one day, bad the next, good the next, bad the next. It sucks. Today was a bad day for me. I am only taking 1/4 grain, thats all i can tolerate. Still wondering if non surgery was the correct answer. I have decided that if i need to still have the surgery, maybe in january i will have it. I will have to pay the full deductable of $1500, but who gives a rats ass at this point, right  ?


----------



## nodakmom

Brucergoldberg said:


> really? that is so sweet andros! I have been on naturethroid for 22 days now. My throat doesnt feel like im being strangled as much but i still have some issues. Seems like i am good one day, bad the next, good the next, bad the next. It sucks. Today was a bad day for me. I am only taking 1/4 grain, thats all i can tolerate. Still wondering if non surgery was the correct answer. I have decided that if i need to still have the surgery, maybe in january i will have it. I will have to pay the full deductable of $1500, but who gives a rats ass at this point, right  ?


Schedule it for Dec 29th lol. I know our situations are completely different, but that's about how my days are too- 1 good 1 bad.


----------

